
Forecast: Sex and Marriage with Robots by 2050 - cstejerean
http://www.livescience.com/technology/071012-robot-marriage.html
======
ivankirigin
This is silly because today's notion of a robot will be nothing like those in
43 years.

It will be hard to find non-enhanced people: the line between robot and human
will be blurred. This is why I disagree with most prognostications -- they
usually suffer from the categorical error of asking about the future of "us
and them". There is only us.

Also, this isn't saying we'll wed Roombas. Rather, we'll wed with seemingly
sentient beings that display as complex emotions as today's humans. They'll
just happen to be artificial. When you put things in context like that, it
shouldn't seem strange.

But you don't really need to wait for the future for some weird robot
happenings:

NSFW: [http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2007/10/09/video-fuckzilla-
at-...](http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2007/10/09/video-fuckzilla-at-a.html)

~~~
CaptSpify
They've been saying that for years though. In a sense, we are cyborg-human
mixes: Heart-monitors, hearing-aides, etc. I think the integration will come,
but I think we're still far off.

I'm just waiting for my flying car damnit!

~~~
ivankirigin
It will really make a difference when we have brain interfaces or
enhancements. Controlling a remote device with a thought, for example, or
sending/receiving a short message would both be "the future".

------
henning
1960s prediction: by the 1990s robots will do chores for us and make us
waffles for breakfast like on the Jetsons.

~~~
cstejerean
so it looks like we dropped the ball a bit on innovation. Actually I don't
think robots that do some chores would be particularly hard to build, but they
would probably be so expensive it might be cheaper to a) do it yourself, or b)
hire a maid

------
DanielBMarkham
Hey -- a couple drinks at a bar, you get lost and instead of stuffing quarters
into the jukebox you make a mistake and hook up with Robot Chick. Pretty soon
you get the call that you're a proud father of a bunch of little toaster-
ovens. This is going to make Jerry Springer a LOT more interesting.

------
myoung8
"Think of the children! What about the children?!"

